# Breastplates



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I use a breastplate all the time, and my horse doesn't need one. His saddle fits well and I don't use a martingale, but I like the look of the breastplate. 

I like how they look, I feel without one - my horse looks nekkid. And I like to have one there for security if I need to grab onto it.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

It doesn't really matter, but they are hard to clean :lol:


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> It doesn't really matter, but they are hard to clean :lol:


How so?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Zilco breast collar and crupper that are easy to keep clean. Much more so than the leather which gets sweaty and nasty pretty quick. Mine looks exactly like this 








crupper like mine only mine is the same red color as the collar








I think they both work together to keep my saddle in place on my very low withered short backed horse.


----------



## banjiny16 (Feb 24, 2009)

Breast collars are a Great thing to have if your trailriding! it helps keep the saddle in place when going up and down hills it also helps to keep it in place when the girth gets a little loose. I know some people that wont even think of riding with out them. And if you get a synthetic one they are very easy to clean


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

any horse on trails should have a proper fitting breast collar on to help stablize the saddle up and down hills and to prevent it from sliding out of place


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

I have one that hangs off the neck and attaches to the saddle and girth.I need to start using it again, it sucks to get off and readjust the saddle after a steep hill.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

*Mohair Breast Collar*

I use a Mohair breast collar.. Frassy loves it! The mohair wicks the moisture better than leather or biothine.. Just like her mohair cincha. I agree that the use of a breast collar helps keep the saddle in place and lets you use less pressure on the girth area. Also I recomend the use of a crupper. When the horse gets accustomed to them they use them as tools when mounting, going up or down hills, and pulling downed tree limbs. When I mount or go down a hill I can feel Fras clamp down on th crupper with her tail muscle (one of their strongest muscles) to keep everything in place. I use them every ride, even short ones so the horse toughens the hide under the tail and learns to use it.
Here is Frass collar


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I used to use one a lot with my old saddle which fit well on it's own. I was borrowing a Crates saddle that fit Cope pretty well, but for some reason it caused the chest collar to rub the spot where the three pieces attach to each other in his chest. It made a little bald spot there, so I took it off. I feel kinda bad because I've been looking for one to work with the Simco saddle I have now, but haven't. We're going on an 18 mile trail ride tomorrow...so I guess it's a good thing the trail doesn't have many hills... There will be a tack vendor there though, and I plan on seeing if they have anything I like.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

If you want one, buy one 
Unless you'll ride really steep hills you don't really need one. If you do need one anyway, make sure the saddle really fits.

I don't need any, but I have one anyway because I think they're pretty  And sometimes we do go uphill.. tho the saddle hasn't moved out of place yet


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

I always use my black Zilco brestcollar! i love it! my horse looks funny with out it. Im from PA, we're flat landers. but even so, it really does help when you go up and down thouse hills! i definatly notice a diffrence when going up and down the hills, i dont use a crouper, though. 

they are a nice addition to your tack and helpful on trails. i wouldnt suggest a thin leather, mainly because its not as comfortable for the horse.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Why isn't leather comfortable for the horse?

I use one, but it's just decoration  The saddle doesn't move when we climb so the breastplate never gets to work.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

thin leather, not just leather.
It hurts because the pressure from the saddle is distributed over a very small area.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

But in my case, when it sits loose and doesn't have to keep the saddle from sliding (because the saddle doesb't slide) there shouldn't be a preassure to talk about..?

I figured thin he wrong way around in my last post btw, thin as in not thick, not thin as in not broad..


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

It's your own choice... I own a breastcollar, but only use it very rarely as it doesn't match my saddles and is too think for my likings... (it's a huge roping breastcollar) I'm looking to buy another or two in the future, but even when I do ride up and down hills and mountains, I don't really ever use it...


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I will try to remember to take pictures of him all tacked up today. He looks so purdy.  And yes I ended up getting one.


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Zab said:


> But in my case, when it sits loose and doesn't have to keep the saddle from sliding (because the saddle doesb't slide) there shouldn't be a preassure to talk about..?
> 
> I figured thin he wrong way around in my last post btw, thin as in not thick, not thin as in not broad..


im talking about when they go up and down hills. 

think about it, if there wasnt any pressure on the breastplate as they go up the hills, the brestplate wouldnt be doing its job. what would the point of having one be then?

i love my padded brestplate, my withered mare really needs it as we go up hills.


----------



## brokencinch (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been using a breast collar for ever on my horses, I do alot of trail riding as well as ranch work and cover alot of ground with alot of deep washes, hills and mountains, They keep the saddle from moving back while going up hills and the need to stop and retighten cinches and make adjustments has almost diminished, But it can be a preference of choice, If you want to use one you can, Do you need one? depends what kind of riding you do and whether the saddle moves alot, Probly not madatory but a useful tool in the tack assortment.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Go The Distance said:


> im talking about when they go up and down hills.
> 
> think about it, if there wasnt any pressure on the breastplate as they go up the hills, the brestplate wouldnt be doing its job. what would the point of having one be then?
> 
> i love my padded brestplate, my withered mare really needs it as we go up hills.


Becaue breastplaes are prettyyyy! 
I've ridden without one in this saddle in all kind of terrain, steep hills too (up at least, is a bit to cowardice to take the steep hills down) and the saddle doesn't move an inch.. But I use a breatplate anyway because they're pretty


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't over tighten my cinch. So I like a breast collar to help keep the saddle in place. Some of the people I let ride my horses don't always stay centered. I'd really hate for their saddle to slip under the belly of a hrose.

And we do ride a few hills around here. I happen to like the Beta or Biothane breast collars. They are easier to clean up.



















I probably should use a crupper also. But I just never have.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Painted Horse those are beautiful pictures!


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

Zab said:


> Becaue breastplaes are prettyyyy!
> I've ridden without one in this saddle in all kind of terrain, steep hills too (up at least, is a bit to cowardice to take the steep hills down) and the saddle doesn't move an inch.. But I use a breatplate anyway because they're pretty



that too, of course! :lol:

i rarely ride with a tight girth, so they help keep it from sliding back (especially with my TB mare, that girl has shark-fin withers. :?)

and painted horse, thouse are beautiful pictures! Where do you get your biothine tack?


----------



## phonix (Mar 21, 2009)

i use a breast plate to keep the saddle from slideing back


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've collected stuff when I find it on sale over the years. I think the red biothane came from Country Supply. The Green Biothane/Black Beta came fro Gaits if Gold.

but any of the sites that focus on endurance horses have both. Sportack, Longriders, Cooltack


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I always ride with the breastcollar because it will keep the saddle from sliding underneath and from sliding back. Its just safer, in my opinion. I just use a matching leather one that came with my saddle and works great.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

cruppes don't drive horses nuts? I mean I picture it making ME nutty if I had to wear one.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

great I'll have to get one my mare has no wither and we do so many trails If I was you I'd get one for trails


----------

